
“What is a cryptocurrency?” - hosolmaz
https://medium.com/@osolmaz/what-is-a-cryptocurrency-by-the-central-bank-of-turkey-549e4832be55
======
arisAlexis
when wealth transfer completes volatility will decrease. For people in
Venezuela which you seen to not be talking, it's the only choice they have as
in most oppressed countries. Failing to see the big picture is very common for
cryptocurrencies. It's just not a speculative asset. You can speculate with
anything but cryptocurrencies are peer2peer programmable uncensorable and non-
government controlled, inflation resistant money. It is just huge.

